# Bullwrinkles?



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

What the heck are they? I was looking at my petedge catalog and saw long bullwrinkles, and I thought what the fudge are they? 

I know sweet breads are bull balls, right? So I was thinking this was something else in disguise! h34r: 

I found this...
"Bullwrinkles" is a EuroCan brand that describes in general Bull and Beef Pizzels. Bullwrinkles are collected from licensed establishments and dried to the lowest possible water activity (moisture). This gives the dogs one of the longest lasting and pleasurable chewing treats ever. 

Most pleasurable chewing treat?







What's that all about?


~Elegant


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

i know what a pizzle is of a goat but i didnt know bulls had them...i hope this isnt what that is but a pizzle is a worm looking like process on the tip of the male goats, uhh i guess to make this PG, genitalia.


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

EEEEEWWWWWWWWwwwwwwww.....  

I'm supposed to feed my doggie genetalia innards?

Well, they said they were the most pleasureable treats ever...









~Elegant


----------



## doctorcathy (May 17, 2004)

i dont know what bullwrinkles are. but i give my dogs bully sticks or pizzle sticks ALL THE TIME. they love it and it cleans their teeth. so maybe it is the most pleasurable treat ever? :lol:


----------



## Mystify79 (Apr 6, 2004)

I keep wanting to get Tuffy some of those.. but I'm a dork and can't get over what they are. h34r: So Tuffy will have to go without the most pleasurable treat for now :lol:


----------



## mylittlebella (Aug 20, 2004)

I think Bella will do without too...juck!


----------



## LexiAndNikkisMom (Apr 13, 2004)

> _Originally posted by mylittlebella_@Oct 7 2004, 07:57 AM
> *I think Bella will do without too...juck!
> <div align="right">index.php?act=findpost&pid=11393*


[/QUOTE]

Lexi will also not be getting bullwrinkles, bully sticks or pizzle sticks.








Yuck!


----------



## Elegant (Jul 17, 2004)

Funny doctorcathy!  

I think I too will pass...I don't even want to touch those things...

~Elegant


----------

